
Cops Now Pinning Mugshots to Pinterest - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2013/01/cops-now-pinning-mugshots-to-pinterest-because-the-police-can-be-aspirational-too/
======
justatdotin
my local cops use facebook. they put up photos that place armed violent
offenders alongside people who are late paying fines, and others who have not
been convicted of anything. Sometimes there is an 'innocent until guilty'
disclaimer, or a note saying they may be witnesses, not criminals.

someone usually replies with recent CCTV images of them beating an innocent
man to death ...

Yes I think it's mostly PR. Our local force have certainly been capitalising
on the mordich media's reality show

